# 95 HB overdrive quit working



## 1badegg (Jun 10, 2018)

I've got a 95 HB 2.4l with automatic on the column. The overdrive button quit shifting it into overdrive


----------



## 1badegg (Jun 10, 2018)

Please help


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

First you need to do is find out in the button went out or if the transmission is messed up.

The only way to find out if the button went out is to start taking the column apart and tracing the cable to the transmission.

If that's too complicated for your skill level, you will need to look around for a local import vehicle mechanic shop.


----------



## 1badegg (Jun 10, 2018)

I've taken the whole dash out, the truck runs fine except for going into od so the trans seems fine. I had a electrical problem with the fuse box and the harness that goes to the abs brain under the drivers seat but I think I've got most of the wires separated and retaped.


----------

